# Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+



## Fiddel (27. November 2012)

*Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hi Community.

Ich habe vor mir Richtung Mitte Dezember / Anfang Januar einen neuen PC zusammen zu basteln und suche nun Informationen bzw. Hilfestellungen bei meinem Vorhaben.

Erstmal zum aktuellen System, von dem ich die meisten Teile dann abgeben werde.


Gehäuse:            SilverStone Raven RV02    
Netzteil:             be quiet! Straight Power E6 600W ATX 2.2 (E6-600W/BN087)  
Mainboard:          ASUS P7P55D-E
CPU:                  Intel i7-875k  
Lüfter:               Noctua NH-C12P SE14
Grafik:                Gainward GTX 560ti 448 Cores
HDDs:                Samsung HD103SJ, Samsung HB160HJ, Samsung 830er 128GB SSD, WesternDigital WD10EADS 1TB
RAM:                 G.Skill PC3-12800 8GB 1600 MHz DDR3-RAM Kit
Displays:            2x Samsung Syncmaster SA350
Tastatur:           Microsoft X4 Sidewinder
Maus:                Logitech G700


Behalten wollte ich wohl die HDDs(SSD), DVD-Laufwerke, Monitore, Eingabegeräte und das Gehäuse, wenn da nicht irgendwer krasse Kritik drin sieht 


Prinzipiell sollte mein Wunsch-Setup, alle momentanen Spiele (Hitman,BF3,CoD,Farcry etc.) auf Ultra absolut flüssig spielbar sein.

Streamen würde ich mit dem PC auch ab und an.




Geliebäugelt hätte ich grundsätzlich mit:


CPU: i5 3750k ?
RAM: ?
GFX:  670,680 o. 7970?
Netzteil: ?
Mainboard: ?



Die Frage ist halt auch, welche Grafikkarte momentan am meisten Sinn macht .



Hoffe auf Beistand 


Danke !


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Beim Netzteil würde ich zum Straight E9 480 Watt von be quiet greifen. Beim Mainboard kannst du dir mal das Gigabyte Z77X D3H sowie das Gigabyte Z77 D3H anschauen.
Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eine HD7950 oder eine HD7970 nehmen, z. B. von Sapphire, Asus oder Gigabyte.

Mit keiner GPU kannst du BF3 auf Ultra flüssig mit konstanten 60 FPS zocken


----------



## soth (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich würde nur die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil auswechseln...
Der Rest reicht noch vollkommen aus!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Sehe ich eigentlich auch so, die CPU kann man sicher auch noch übertakten.


----------



## Fiddel (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



soth schrieb:


> Ich würde nur die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil auswechseln...
> Der Rest reicht noch vollkommen aus!


 


Macht die Graka alleine den Unterschied das ich dann z.B. in World of Warcraft im 25er Raid bei vollen casts 50fps+ halte?

Oder BF3 und die oben genannten Spiele alle auf Ultra mit mind. 50fps+ spielen kann?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Hast du deine CPU übertaktet ?


----------



## Fiddel (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

jo läuft momentan auf 3,54ghz


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Dann kannst du problemlos eine HD7970 reinsetzen, da limitiert bestimmt nichts.


----------



## Fiddel (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

und welche wäre da die beste, die ich mir holen könnte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Gigabyte Windforce, Sapphire Dual Fan oder die Asus DCII  

Die sind alle gut


----------



## Fiddel (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hatte damals nämlich mit dem jetzigen Setup eine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 AMP2 drin und trotzdessen, konnte ich BF3 auf Ultra nicht über 38fps spielen?!

Möchte halt diesmal sicher gehen, das alle spiele auf 1920x1080 auf Ultra komplett flüssig spielbar sind (50fps++)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Die 7970 ist schneller als eine GTX580, das musst du auch sehen. Wie gesagt: Du Wirst mit jeder Karte Framedrops haben.


----------



## Legacyy (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Schon mal auf High gezockt?
Zwischen Ultra und High ist eh kein sichtbarer Unterschied.


----------



## myIceTea (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Würde es genauso wie die anderen sehen, also nur die Grafikkarte wechseln, 
der Rest ist noch voll ausreichend inkl oc

Würde mir über ein Systemtausch erst in einem Jahr Gedanken machen.


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hmmm,.. werde mich mal umschauen, nach den genannten Grakas



Bin mir gerade echt noch unschlüssig welche,...


----------



## Crystallot (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> Hmmm,.. werde mich mal umschauen, nach den genannten Grakas


 
Die XFX-Variante ist eigentlich auch einen Blick wert...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Nein, die wird lokal sehr sehr heiß (also rund um die Spannungswandler).


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

gibts keine 7970 benchmarks / vergleiche der gängigen modelle ?

das würde mir die wahl glaube ich einfacher machen, denn einfach gesagt will ich die beste xD


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> gibts keine 7970 benchmarks / vergleiche der gängigen modelle ?
> 
> das würde mir die wahl glaube ich einfacher machen, denn einfach gesagt will ich die beste xD


 


Never Settle Bundle auch nett  dennoch stellt sich nach wie vor, welche genau solls sein =/


----------



## LTB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Test: Grafikkarten 2012 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



LTB schrieb:


> Test: Grafikkarten 2012 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase




Nett von dir, aber das es eine 7970 werden soll, ist bereits ziemlich klar, aber welche z.B. der 4 die ich888 gepostet hatte. Will logischerweise die "Beste".


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

was meint ihr?


Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Gigabyte RADEON HD 7970 GHz Edition OC, Windforce 3X, 3072 MB DDR5


oder lieber keine GHz-Edition-Karte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Nehm keine GHz Edition, dort ist nämlich die Spannung zu hoch, was in höheren Temperaturen, höheren Stromverbrauch und höherer Lautstärke resultiert.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Die nV690GTX schafft BF3 problemlos auf Ultra.


----------



## Legacyy (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Wozu ne 690 bei einem Monitor?


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Die nV690GTX schafft BF3 problemlos auf Ultra.


 
Hab zwar 2 Monitore, aber knappe 1000€ wollt ich nun nicht ausgeben  zumindest nicht nur für die GFX


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

1:  3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

2:  3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

3:  3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)



Wären das die 3? Hm aber welche... , würde ja zur Windforce tendieren, wobei ich damals eher auf Sapphire stand.


----------



## LTB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

laut pcgh print 12/2012 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI R7970 Lightning, 3072MB DDR5, PCI-Express unter 3D 2,5 sone nur die 3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) ist ein wenig leiser unter 3D mit 1,9 sone ....


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich wär ebenfalls für die Gigabyte:


3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
hier ein test der Karte:


Test: Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD
gut, ist schon ein bißchen älter und dank dem neuen Catalyst ist sie in BF3 die aktuell schnellste GPU mit einem Chip:


AMD Never Settle nachgelegt: Catalyst 12.11 Beta im Benchmark mit Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Starcraft 2 und Dirt Showdown [Update: Download verfügbar}
Gruß


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich wär ebenfalls für die Gigabyte:
> 
> 
> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> ...


 
Schwerwiegende negative Aspekte?


Negative Aspekte der Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD:

kein ZeroCore Power
fehlende Speichertakterhöhung zur Anpassung des höheren GPU-Taktes


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> Schwerwiegende negative Aspekte?
> 
> 
> Negative Aspekte der Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD:
> ...


Der Speichertakt ist eh nicht sooo wichtig wie der GPU-Takt... und ne 7970 mit 1000Mhz ist schon verdammt schnell, zudem sind mit gutem Customkühler und je nach Chipgüte auch mit der Werkspannung 1100-1150Mhz oft drin

Gruß


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil würde ich zum Straight E9 480 Watt von be quiet greifen. Beim Mainboard kannst du dir mal das Gigabyte Z77X D3H sowie das Gigabyte Z77 D3H anschauen.
> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eine HD7950 oder eine HD7970 nehmen, z. B. von Sapphire, Asus oder Gigabyte.
> 
> Mit keiner GPU kannst du BF3 auf Ultra flüssig mit konstanten 60 FPS zocken


 


480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,



Ist das, dass Netzteil von dem du sprichst? Und reicht das überhaupt für mein System + die 7970 aus?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Ja, genau dieses Netzteil meine ich.
Das reicht auch aus, sodass du noch Reserven für OC hast.


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das, dass Netzteil von dem du sprichst? Und reicht das überhaupt für mein System + die 7970 aus?


Jap, hier der allseits beliebte Verbrauchslink von CB:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti (Seite 12) - ComputerBase
selbst mit der nicht gerade sparsamen 7970 Ghz-Edition verbrät das Testsys (i7-3770k@4,5Ghz) beim zocken *deutlich* unter 400W... Also langt das BQ Straight Power E9 480W CM dicke

Gruß


----------



## FiddelHB (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



facehugger schrieb:


> Jap, hier der allseits beliebte Verbrauchslink von CB:
> 
> 
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti (Seite 12) - ComputerBase
> ...


 


TOP Antwort, danke!


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> TOP Antwort, danke!


Man bemüht sich Zudem bist du hier im besten HW-Forum Deutschlands gelandet...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



facehugger schrieb:


> Zudem bist du hier im besten HW-Forum Deutschlands gelandet...
> 
> Gruß


 
Computer bild ist doch noch da.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



facehugger schrieb:


> Man bemüht sich Zudem bist du hier im besten HW-Forum Deutschlands gelandet...
> 
> Gruß


 
Warum steht dann mein Thread seit gestern leer?


----------



## facehugger (29. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Warum steht dann mein Thread seit gestern leer?


Welcher? Ein Link wäre nicht schlecht... Zudem können wir nicht überall sein

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (29. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Versteh ich auch nicht... Beide von ihm erstellen Threads wurden am selbigen Tag beantwortet


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich hab echt verdammtes Pech. Oder sagen wir etwas Pech + ein viel zu großer Schuss meiner eigenen Dummheit.

Ich hab ein System in dem Style die ihr vorgelegt habt, bei HWV bestellt. Hab sofort danach per Vorkasse bezahlt. Dann hab ich mich tief in die Foren eingelesen und erfahren dass die GF-Karten viel besser sind. Weniger Stromverbrauch, damit etwas kühler und deutlich leiser, besserer Treibersupport, bessere Bildqualität, 3D-Vision und PhysX. In einer entsprechenden Konfiguration kann man damit einen viel leiseren und effizienteren PC erstellen, z.B. mit dem MSI-Board und dem Fractal Design R4. Nur der Preis ist etwas höher. In meiner Panik mit der HD7970 WFx3 im Nachteil zu sein (zocke ja eh nur bis max. 1080p, also brauch keine 3GB RAM), weil schlechtere Bildqualität, höherer Stromverbrauch, höhere Betriebswärme, höherer Betriebslärm etc. hab ich meine Bestellung sofort storniert um ein anderes System zu bestellen. Schön und gut, nur muss ich nun auf die Rückzahlung meines Geldes warten um erneut das andere System zu bestellen. Wäre dies schon alles, könnte man es noch überleben. Aber neine, ausgerechnet jetzt wo ich durch die Stornierung eh schon Zeit verliere muss auch der Vorrat bei HWV zu Ende gehen. Die neue Grafikkarte die ich anstreb, ist seit heuten oder gestern ein Auslaufmodell wodurch sich der Preis erhob und die Soundkarte Xonar DS muss nachbestellt werden, da kein Vorrat mehr da, wodurch es sich nochmal ne Woche hinzieht...

So ein Mist das alles.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich tief in die Foren eingelesen und erfahren dass die GF-Karten viel besser sind. Weniger Stromverbrauch, damit etwas kühler und deutlich leiser, besserer Treibersupport, bessere Bildqualität, 3D-Vision und PhysX. In einer entsprechenden Konfiguration kann man damit einen viel leiseren und effizienteren PC erstellen, z.B. mit dem MSI-Board und dem Fractal Design R4.


 
Wer so was erzählt hat einfach keine Ahnung... welche "Foren" hast du denn durchsucht?

Die 7970 ist momentan die schnellste KArte, der Verbauch sind keine 30€ im gesamten Jahr.
Die paar PhysX Titel kann man an der Hand abzählen und "echtes" GPU PhysX gibts es in 1 oder 2 Spielen.
3GB RAM hat bei einigen Spielen und der benutztung von Mods nur vorteile.

Ich würde sagen selbst schuld.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich tief in die Foren eingelesen und erfahren dass die GF-Karten viel besser sind. Weniger Stromverbrauch, damit etwas kühler und deutlich leiser, besserer Treibersupport, bessere Bildqualität, 3D-Vision und PhysX. In einer entsprechenden Konfiguration kann man damit einen viel leiseren und effizienteren PC erstellen, z.B. mit dem MSI-Board und dem Fractal Design R4.


 
Ja absolut. Die Nvidia Karten sind deutlich besser und meiner Meinung nach müsste Nvidia den doppelten Preis verlangen da sie ja mindestens 4x besser sind als AMD Karten.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Sagt einer der sich selbst eine nVidia-Karte zugelegt hat.

Auch wenn PhysX, 3D-Vision und der geringere Verbrauch jetzt nicht so große Auswirkungen haben - das ausschlaggebendste für mich auf AMD zu verzichten ist alles in allem allein die schlechtere Bildqualität. Was bringen mir 60+ FPS auf Hoch in BF3 wenn es letztendlich an der Bildqualität scheitert. Da kann die grafische Einstellung noch so hoch sein - ein schlechteres Bild hat man damit trotzdem.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Sagt einer der sich selbst eine nVidia-Karte zugelegt hat.


 
Ich habe eine GTX 590 als Physx Karte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. November 2012)

Threshold hat eine GTX690, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine HD7990 gab und Mikrorukler bei der GTX690 am besten ,,verhindert'' werden.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



ich888 schrieb:


> Threshold hat eine GTX690, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine HD7990 gab und Mikrorukler bei der GTX690 am besten ,,verhindert'' werden.


 
Ich habe schon eine AMD 7990 aber ich will mich halt nicht outen.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Sagt einer der sich selbst eine nVidia-Karte zugelegt hat.
> 
> Auch wenn PhysX, 3D-Vision und der geringere Verbrauch jetzt nicht so große Auswirkungen haben - das ausschlaggebendste für mich auf AMD zu verzichten ist alles in allem allein die schlechtere Bildqualität. Was bringen mir 60+ FPS auf Hoch in BF3 wenn es letztendlich an der Bildqualität scheitert. Da kann die grafische Einstellung noch so hoch sein - ein schlechteres Bild hat man damit trotzdem.


 Und?
Die war halt zum Zeitpunkt des kaufen die beste Karte. Warum sollte ich ne andere kaufen?
Die Bildqualität der 7000er sind genauso gut, wie von den Nvidia Karten. Das ist ein veraltetes Argument.


----------



## KaiTorben (30. November 2012)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt einer der sich selbst eine nVidia-Karte zugelegt hat.
> 
> Auch wenn PhysX, 3D-Vision und der geringere Verbrauch jetzt nicht so große Auswirkungen haben - das ausschlaggebendste für mich auf AMD zu verzichten ist alles in allem allein die schlechtere Bildqualität. Was bringen mir 60+ FPS auf Hoch in BF3 wenn es letztendlich an der Bildqualität scheitert. Da kann die grafische Einstellung noch so hoch sein - ein schlechteres Bild hat man damit trotzdem.



Was ein Schwachsinn 
Die Qualität ist bei beiden Karten bei gleichen Einteilungen gleich gut. 
PhysX unterstützten vlt 3 Spiele im Moment, oder soch sogar vier?
Und willst du in 3D zocken => nein  Dafür brauchst du h eine bessere GraKa
boha geringerer verbrauch
Zwei Euro gespart JUHU
350 * 2 = 700 Stunden betrieb im Jahr mal 20 Watt Unterschied = 14 kWh * 20 Cent = 2,8 €

Der Typ mit der NVidia Karte hat keine ahnung und wollte bestimmt nur angeben. Ich glaub das gar nicht, dass einer etwas so dreist bedeutet. Du hättest vorher nochmal hier fragen sollen.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Will man mich verarschen!? Ein ums andere mal wird einem immer ne andere Karte empfohlen. Wenn AMD so gut ist, warum, ja warum läuft dann AC3 auf den HD7000er-Karten so schlecht!?

Ich zeig euch gleich mal beide Systeme - das, welches ich bestellt und storniert hab und eines, welches ich dann letztendlich bestellen werd:

AMD-Version(storniert):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nVidia-Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennt ihr den Unterschied beider Systeme? Die nVidia-Variante ist viel leiser und kleiner und das bei geringerem Stromverbrauch und gleicher Leistung.

By the way, das zweite System wurde mir im Computerbase-Forum so empfohlen.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Will man mich verarschen!? Ein ums andere mal wird einem immer ne andere Karte empfohlen. Wenn AMD so gut ist, warum, ja warum läuft dann AC3 auf den HD7000er-Karten so schlecht!?


 
Weil AC3 ein Nvidia Force Titel ist.
Damit wirbt Nvidia und der wurde auch exklusiv auf Nvidia entwickelt.
Es ist also nur logisch dass der Titel mit AMD Karten nicht so gut läuft aber das ist eben auch kein Maßstab.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Weil es Nvidia optimiert ist, ganz einfach. Davon gibts einfach einige. Genauso, wie es AMD optimierte Spiele gibt.

Computerbase... 

Warum sollten die Abmessungen der Karte ne Rolle Spielen?
Die AMD's sind genauso leise, wie die Nvida Modelle.
Der Unterschied im Stromverbrauch sind 20€ im Jahr.. super 
Die 7970 ist etwas schneller, als die 670: AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Und mit guten Treibern würde ich bei NVIDIA auch nicht argumentieren, zumindest hat es noch kein AMD Treiber hinbekommen mir das System zu zerschießen 
Das mit der Bildqualität ist genauso quatsch, genauso wenig ist die Grafikkarte viel leiser...

Achja, hat auch jemand im Computerbase Forum erwähnt, das man bei den MSI Boards nicht über den Offset übertakten kann?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Das mit den Treibern ist immer wieder ein riesen Irrglaube aber genauso wie die Meinung dass Intel Systeme besser mit Nvidia Karten laufen verschwindet das einfach nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



soth schrieb:


> Achja, hat auch jemand im Computerbase Forum erwähnt, das man bei den MSI Boards nicht über den Offset übertakten kann?


Meinst du da hat überhaupt irgendeiner Ahnung von Offset?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Meinst du da hat überhaupt irgendeiner Ahnung von Offset?


 
Was ist Offset?


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich habe mir den Thread mal kurz durchgelesen, das Hauptargument für das MSI war die bessere Lüftersteuerung (dumm, wenn man es einfach nicht hinbekommt die Lüfter im BIOS runterzuregeln) und die Leistungsaufnahme des Boards...



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist Offset?


Das weiß keiner so genau


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



soth schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Thread mal kurz durchgelesen, das Hauptargument für das MSI war die bessere Lüftersteuerung (dumm, wenn man es einfach nicht hinbekommt die Lüfter im BIOS runterzuregeln) und die Leistungsaufnahme des Boards...


 
Die beste Lüftersteuerung bieten Asus Boards.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Link zum Thread pls?


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Du könntest ihn auch einfach selbst suchen

[Kaufberatung] Zockerkasten für Budget 1200 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Dankeeee 
im Ingame-Browser ist das grad etwas schwer Links zu suchen 



> Das Mainboard sollte von daher eher eine gute Lüftersteuerung haben und sparsam sein, also MSI oder Intel.





> Gerade beim Glotzen ist nVidia aktuell deutlich sparsamer als AMD


Schade, dass die 7970 weniger verbaucht


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Warum zum Teufel posten wir eigentlich gerade im Thread von Fiddel


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

 uuups.. gar net drauf geachtet...


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ja das war mein Fehler. Irgendwie hab ich mich im Thread geirrt. Keine Ahnung, hatte wohl wieder mehrere Threads über mehrere Tabs geöffnet und hab dann das falsche Tab genommen, eigentlich wollte ich ja in meinem Thread posten.


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Dezember 2012)

Und hast du jetzt wirklich das ganze storniert und mit einer NVidia Karte neu bestellt? Und auch mit dem MSI Board?
Fehlt nurbnoch Teamgroup RAM


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ja was soll ich machen, ich lass mich halt leicht beeinflussen. Wenn man jahrelang nicht mehr die aktuelle Hardware verfolgt hat, hat man keine Chance da durchzublicken. Die Frage ist auch, wem kann ich trauen? Wer hat wirklich Ahnung und sagt auch die Wahrheit ohne Fanboy-Gehabe? Mir persönlich ist scheißegal ob der Grafikprozessor von nVidia oder AMD kommt, ich will halt nur das Beste. Und wenn ich dann Sachen les wie AMD ist etwas schneller, hat aber schlechtere Bildqualität dann bin ich nunmal verunsichert.


----------



## soth (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Unterschiede erkennst du zwischen AMD und NVIDIA nur noch im direkten Vergleich! 
Die HD7000er Serie ist was das AF angeht wieder wesentlich besser als die HD6000er, die sogar schlechter aussah, als die HD5000er Serie...

Unterschiede beim Video Decoding fallen auch nur dem geübten Auge auf, wobei ich hier immer noch auf CPU Decoding setze, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

So, ich bin jetzt mal sachlich: AMD bietet im Moment das deutlich bessere P/L, weniger kosten bei mehr Leistung, dazu mehrere Games etc.

Die Bildquali ist mittlerweile ziemlich gleich. Dazu ist der Mehrverbrauch nicht so hoch, dass man es merken würde, das holt man über den kaufpreis locker wieder rein. Dazu sind die Gigybyte-Karten allgemein relativ leise.
PhysX ist, gelinde gesagt, fürn Arsch, 3D wird mit einer Karte, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia, eh nix. Dazu bietet AMD meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile sogar den besseren, benutzerfreundlicheren Treiber.

--> Momentan ist AMD die Wahl der Stunde

Zu den Boards: Das Giga ist auch hier wieder . Das MSI mag ja saprsamer sein, allerdings bewegt sich die Leistungsaufnahme eines boards allgemein in sehr niedrigen Bereichen.

--> Suchs dir aus, allerdings spricht mehr fürs Gigabyte: Vorteile MSI: weniger Verbrauch, der aber ist. 
Vorteile Giga: Kostet weniger, ist ein super Board mit gutem P/L.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ja von dem Spielepaket hab ich gehört. Da zahlt man ja quasi über 100€ weniger für die Karte, weil man 3 eigentliche Vollpreistitel gratis bekommt. Aber nVidia ist auch nicht ganz zu verachten, da gibts ja scheinbar AC3 und Borderlands 2 gratis dazu. Allesamt Spiele die ich nicht besitze. Da reizt mich sogar jedes einzelne Spiel.

Aber was ich ganz dringend mit der neuen Karte nochmal durchzocken will ist Skyrim. Da will ich einfach das Maximum erleben. Skyrim mit sämtlichen High-Res-Texturmods und so. Hab das Spiel insgesamt nur einmal durchgespielt. Könnt ihr mir denn versichern dass Skyrim auch mit der HD7970 so gut aussieht wie mit den Geforce-Karten? Weil da hab ich irgendwas mit Texturflimmern bei den AMD-Karten gelesen.


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Dezember 2012)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:
			
		

> Ja von dem Spielepaket hab ich gehört. Da zahlt man ja quasi über 100€ weniger für die Karte, weil man 3 eigentliche Vollpreistitel gratis bekommt. Aber nVidia ist auch nicht ganz zu verachten, da gibts ja scheinbar AC3 und Borderlands 2 gratis dazu. Allesamt Spiele die ich nicht besitze. Da reizt mich sogar jedes einzelne Spiel.
> 
> Aber was ich ganz dringend mit der neuen Karte nochmal durchzocken will ist Skyrim. Da will ich einfach das Maximum erleben. Skyrim mit sämtlichen High-Res-Texturmods und so. Hab das Spiel insgesamt nur einmal durchgespielt. Könnt ihr mir denn versichern dass Skyrim auch mit der HD7970 so gut aussieht wie mit den Geforce-Karten? Weil da hab ich irgendwas mit Texturflimmern bei den AMD-Karten gelesen.



Ich glaub nicht dass du da Probleme mit Flimmern hast. Wenn du mit viele Mods und hohen Texturen spielst bringt dir übrigens der hohe VRAM der AMD einiges. 
Und beim Mainboard würde ich keine MSI Boards kaufen, da es da kein OFF-Set gibt.

Ausserdem gibt es bei AMD 3, bei NVidia nur 2 Spiele => 50€ gespart

Nochmal zur Übersicht 

PhysX:
PhysX bieten an aktuellen Titeln nur Borderlands und Planetside, außerdem geht das z. T. auch auf der CPU. 

3D Vision:
Kannst du mit einer Karte eh knicken, da brauchst du schon eine 690

geringere Verbrauch:
Im Idle ist der Verbrauch nahezu identisch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 ...wenn du den Monitor ausschaltest ist er sogar bei AMD niedriger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur unter last braucht AMD wirklich mehr Strom.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




350 d * 3 h * 50 W = 52,5 kWh 
52,5 kWh * 0,2 € ~10€

Es kostet also nur 10 € mehr, wenn du jeden Tag drei Stunden zockst. Allerdings sparst Di. Ja auch was, wenn du im Idle den Bildschirm ausmachst.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim-Döner mit Allem und scharfer Soße?

Vergiss es mit einer Single-GPU. Da sollte man schon ein 7970 CF haben, weil der VRam stark beansprucht wird und es einfach wahnsinnig viel Leistung kostet mit vielen Mods zu zocken.

Zu NVidia vs. AMD: Die 7970 ist die schnellste Single-GPU und hat genau die gleiche Bildquali wie NVidia. Das war früher vielleicht mal anders, aber wir leben nicht in der Vergangenheit.
Zum MSI-Board: Das Giga ist besser! Kühlere Spawas, Offset-Funktion, allgemein ein mMn besseres BIOS...

Die 3€ im Jahr die das MSI Board weniger verbraucht sind doch auch wayne...


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Also.. zu all meinen Vorpostern:



Flimmern gibts mit der 7970er keins. Die 3GB sind für Skyrim sehr Vorteilhaft bei vielen Mods, da werden gerne mal 2,6/2,7GB belegt.


Bei Nvidia gibt es offiziell nur AC3. Borderlands 2 gibts exklusiv nur bei Mindfactory dazu.


7970er CF für Skyrim  ist Schwachsinn. Da hat eine 7970 genügend Power dafür, selbst meine 580 schafft das locker.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Ja was soll ich machen, ich lass mich halt leicht beeinflussen. Wenn man jahrelang nicht mehr die aktuelle Hardware verfolgt hat, hat man keine Chance da durchzublicken. Die Frage ist auch, wem kann ich trauen? Wer hat wirklich Ahnung und sagt auch die Wahrheit ohne Fanboy-Gehabe? Mir persönlich ist scheißegal ob der Grafikprozessor von nVidia oder AMD kommt, ich will halt nur das Beste. Und wenn ich dann Sachen les wie AMD ist etwas schneller, hat aber schlechtere Bildqualität dann bin ich nunmal verunsichert.


 
Wenn einer labert dass Nvidia super und AMD voll beschissen ist zeugt das nicht gerade von Objektivität und alleine daran kannst du Fanboy Gehabe erkennen.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> [*]7970er CF für Skyrim  ist Schwachsinn. Da hat eine 7970 genügend Power dafür, selbst meine 580 schafft das locker.



Ich sagte ja "mit allem und scharfer Soße". Er sagte ja er will das Maximum, das schaffst du mit einer GPU einfach nicht, weil 30+ Grafikmods (Shader, ENB, Texturen, etc.) einfach wahnsinnig viel Leistung ziehen.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Mein Skyrim (knapp 11GB groß) mit soweit allen erhältlichen HD Texturen, meiner ENB (HQ SSAO, HQ Shadows, Skylighting, etc. aktiviert), ugrids=7 etc. hab ich immer noch 35+fps. Ich weiß net, wo man da mehr Leistung, als die einer 7970 braucht


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt halt Leute die auch in Skyrim ihre 60 Frames haben wollen^^

Bei mir läuft Skyrim mit Grafikmods auch mit 20 FPS und ich bin zufrieden ;D


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute die auch in Skyrim ihre 60 Frames haben wollen^^



Es gibt Leute die sich einen 120Hz Monitor kaufen und dann meckern dass Skyrim nicht mit 120fps läuft.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Und ich bin  mit 20 FPS zufrieden 

Die Leute sind halt verschieden...


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Far Cry 3 (Uncut) (Uplay) (EU)

Hmm so schlimm wäre der Verlust der Games bei der AMD gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Amd bringt nächste Woche einen neuen Beta Treiber extra für Far Cry 3.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Nun mal schauen wie der ausfällt nachdem die GTX-Reihe ja nen Zuwachs von fast 30% durch den letzten Geforce-Treiber bei FC3 bekam. Ich muss ja sowieso bis mind. Montag mit dem bestellen warten, da mein Geld ja noch nicht zurück ist.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Bestellst du dann die Konfig von uns, oder von CB?


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich weiß es nicht, okay? Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Ich hab bei beiden Karten permanent das Gefühl dass die jeweils andere besser ist.


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Aber um nochmal komplett darauf zurück zu kommen :p


Ich habe für mein aktuelles System einen Käufer (Angebot von 700€)

Meint ihr nicht, das ein neues System für nur 400€ Aufpreis , doch lohnenswert wäre?!


Also 1.100€ - 700 = 400€ für neuen PC , würde evtl auch sogar noch etwas drauflegen.


Das empfohlene bequiet Netzteil und die gigabyte 7970 hab ich mir schon bestellt.


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hmm ich würde es wahrscheinlich auch so machen. Immerhin bekommst du dann komplett neue Hardware ohne jegliche Leistungseinbußen. Mein aktuelles völlig veraltetes System hier hat schon lange nicht mehr die Werksleistung, weshalb ich es auch komplett ersetze.


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Bleibt die Ursprungsfrage, was ich mir nun hole abzüglich der Graka und Netzteil was ich schon habe ( Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X und  480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold )


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2012)

i5 3570K, Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile oder G.Skill Ares.

Das wäre jetzt mal meine Empfehlung, als Gehäuse kannst du ein Bitfenix Shinobi oder Fractal Design R4 und ein Laufwerk nach Wahl (Blu-Ray oder DVD) nehmen.


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> i5 3570K, Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile oder G.Skill Ares.
> 
> Das wäre jetzt mal meine Empfehlung, als Gehäuse kannst du ein Bitfenix Shinobi oder Fractal Design R4 und ein Laufwerk nach Wahl (Blu-Ray oder DVD) nehmen.


 

Okay, welcher G.Skill Ares RAM genau? Evtl. einen direkten Link dazu von Mindfactory?

Dann noch die Frage, ich hätte gerne wieder ein Gehäuse, bei dem das Mainboard im 90grad winkel nach oben die Luftzirkulation hat, denn das habe ich aktuell bei meinem SilverStone Raven.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Diese sollten schon passen 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks.


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Gut danke,..

Bleibt nurnoch die Frage welches Gehäuse (da ich ja das MB im 90° Winkel drin liegen haben möchte, mit Luftzirkulation nach Oben und nicht nach Hinten) und welcher CPU Lüfter (wobei ich bisher/aktuell mit Noctua nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe) ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Als CPU Kühler würde ich den Thermalright Macho oder den EKL K2 nehmen.
Als Case mit gedrehten Mainboard fällt mir nur das Silverstone Raven ein.


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



ich888 schrieb:


> Als CPU Kühler würde ich den Thermalright Macho oder den EKL K2 nehmen.
> Als Case mit gedrehten Mainboard fällt mir nur das Silverstone Raven ein.


 
Und das Raven hab ich aktuell in Betrieb ^^


Sind die Noctua´s momentan nichts? Weil sonst würden damals ja viele Noctua´s empfohlen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Noctua ist recht teuer, und ein Thermalright Macho reicht auch für 4,5 GHz. Darüber wird es bei Ivy Bridge sowieso sehr sehr kritisch mit der benötigten Spannung.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2012)

Das einzig andere Case mit gedrehtem MoBo wäre das Silverstone TJ-11. 
Ist halt mit 560€ "etwas" teuer 

Schöne und starke Luftkühler wären Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 oder Alpenföhn K2 ;D


----------



## FiddelHB (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das einzig andere Case mit gedrehtem MoBo wäre das Silverstone TJ-11.
> Ist halt mit 560€ "etwas" teuer
> 
> Schöne und starke Luftkühler wären Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 oder Alpenföhn K2 ;D



Ok, das be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 sagt mir spontan zu irgendwie.
Und was das Gehäust anbelangt, hätte gerne eine alternative zum Raven gehabt (aufgrund des Platzes im Innenraum), aber dann muss ich wohl beim Raven bleiben.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2012)

Kannst ja eine anderen Big-Tower wie das Corsair Obsidian 800D, Bitfenix Shinobi XL oder das SilverStone TJ-07 nehmen, die sind im Innenraum auch sehr geräumig.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Fractal Design Define R aus, wie groß ist das Teil eigentlich? Immerhin ist es ja in der Midi-Klasse. Bietet es denn genug Platz bzw. ist da auch genug Luftraum vorhanden so dass die Wärme gut abgeführt werden kann? Oder braucht es da schon das Define XL? Weil das Gehäuse hat es mir echt angetan, allerdings find ichs schon etwas teuer. Immerhin kostet das kleine Modell bereits knapp über 100€, für das Geld bekommt man ja schon ordentliche Tower.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Fractal R4 ist schon sehr geräumig, dank den Modularen HDD-Käfigen. Unter anderem kannst du auch die Kabel sehr gut hinter dem Mainboard Tray verstecken.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2012)

Das R4 ist SEHR geräumig für einen Midi-Tower. Das Geld ist der Tower auf jeden Fall wert, da es SEHR hochwertig ist.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Dann nehm ich wohl das Define R anstelle des Cooler Master HAFs, wäre das eine gute Entscheidung? Ich bestell dann übrigens wohl doch nicht bei HWV, hab irgendwie Lust bekommen mir das Ding selbst zusammenzubauen. Brauch ich da noch irgendwelche Kabel oder sind die im Zubehör z.B. beim Mainboard enthalten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn dir das R4 besser als das HAF gefällt, dann nimm es. Dort sind auch schon leise Lüfter vorinstalliert.

SAtA Kabel sind beim Mainboard dabei. Wieviele, ist vom Modell abhängig. Die anderen Kabel sind alle mit dabei.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Klasse dann bau ich mir den auf jeden Fall selbst!


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Bin echt unschlüssig wegen dem Gehäuse...


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Das R4 ist schon ein sehr gutes Case .


----------



## facehugger (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das R4 ist schon ein sehr gutes Case .


Jap, Rosi hier würde in einer Tour von dem Tower schwärmen

Gruß


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Dezember 2012)

Rosi würde wohl auch mit seinem R4 um die Welt segeln


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ihr verwechselt mich mit ishi. Mein Problem ist ein anderes.


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Mein neues System würde dann so aussehen:


Gehäuse:     SilverStone Raven RV02 
Netzteil:      480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold 
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H *ODER* Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H ???
CPU:           Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
Lüfter:        be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Grafik:         3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
HDDs:         2x Samsung 830er 128GB SSD, Samsung HD103SJ, Samsung HB160HJ,, WesternDigital WD10EADS 1TB
RAM:          G.Skill Ares DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Displays:      2x Samsung Syncmaster SA350
Tastatur:     Microsoft X4 Sidewinder
Maus:          Logitech G700



Was meint ihr? Bleibt nur offen, welches Mainboard =/


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Z77X ist nicht Blau, sondern schwarz, du kannst damit CF und SLi machen und die Ausstattung ist etwas besser.

Aber das Z77 D3H reicht auch aus.


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

War gerade bei Atelco und der Typ hat mich dumm angeschaut und meinte das er das Gigabyte Z77 D3H nicht nehmen würde , weil bla bla bla bla bla kp Oo


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Lass den Typ labern, der will natürlich ein teureres Produkt verkaufen ...
Nimm das Gigabyte


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich würde es auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch nicht nehmen.


 


Danke, wie gut das ich eure Ironie durch Buchstaben fühlen kann 


Also was nun verdammt?!


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> Danke, wie gut das ich eure Ironie durch Buchstaben fühlen kann
> 
> 
> Also was nun verdammt?!


 
Guck dir doch mal die Farbe an. Willst du sowas echt im Case habe?


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir doch mal die Farbe an. Willst du sowas echt im Case habe?


 


.... jetzt bin ich absolut unentschlossen -.-"


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Lass Dich hier nicht in die Irre führen.
Selbstverständlich kannst Du das Board kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> .... jetzt bin ich absolut unentschlossen -.-"


 
Was hat denn der Atelco Typ gesagt und wieso bist du dahin gegangen?


----------



## FiddelHB (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Atelco Typ gesagt und wieso bist du dahin gegangen?


 


Wollte einen preislichen Vergleich zu Alternate, Mindfactory und Caseking, weil Atelco auf Komplett-PCs 5 Jahre Garantie gibt, hätte nur für 20€ irgendein case dazu holen müssen.


Aber die wären knapp 180€ über den anderen Warenkörben


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Atelco ist teuer und wenn du im Laden kaufst bezahlst du Ladenpreise.
Die Atelco Filialen plus Personal unterhalten sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich finde die Farbe vom Gigabyte-Board ziemlich geil, dieses metallische Blau <3


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Dezember 2012)

Metallische Blau? Das schaut eher wie Kaugummi-aus-dem-Automaten-ums-Eck-Blau aus


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Mir gefällts!


----------



## FiddelHB (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Welches Gehäuse sollte ich mir holen, in den der Dark Rock Pro 2 Kühler auch passt? 

Es sollte bestenfalls mit der (aus Frontsicht) rechten Seite an der Wand stehen können (also Seitenlüfter auf der linken Seite) und evtl. Luftstrom auch oben.


----------



## FiddelHB (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## FiddelHB (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Fractal Design Define XL wäre das was? hat war keine lüfter oben , aber naja..


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Du kannst Dir mal dieses anschauen Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Das Define R4 gibt es nicht bei Mindfactory. Kennt jemand eine Alternative zu diesem Shop?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst dir mal das Fractal Design Arc anschauen oder das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1. 
Die sind beide auch gut


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hmm Mindfactory hat ja teilweise recht happige Preise fällt mir grad auf. Warum bestellen dann solch viele Nutzer von hier bei dem Shop?

Das Nanoxia gibts dort und das auch zu nem guten Preis aber meine Leistungseinheit ist dort preislich viel happiger.


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hab spontan bei K&M das Define XL mitgenommen  gefällt mir wohl ganz gut bisher.


Aber die Leistung des gesamt PC´s gefällt mir grad nich so . Warum?

Hitman : Absolution (Einstellungen auf Ultra, alles auf Max.) = 13FPS
Sleeping Dogs (Einstellungen auf Ultra , alles auf Max.) = 21FPS


Eigentlich hatte ich mir was anderes davon versprochen =(


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Wie sieht denn dein System nun aus, erzähl mal.


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Gehäuse: Fractal Define XL 
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Grafik: 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
HDDs: 2x Samsung 830er 128GB SSD, Samsung HD103SJ, Samsung HB160HJ,, WesternDigital WD10EADS 1TB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB LP Series 1600er
Displays: 2x Samsung Syncmaster SA350
Tastatur: Microsoft X4 Sidewinder
Maus: Logitech G700


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Dezember 2012)

Zockst du auf 2 Monitoren ?

Temperaturen und Auslastung von CPU und GPU getestet ?

Treiberneuinstallation  mal probiert ?


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Mein System das ich mir vorhin bestellt hab sieht fast genauso aus. Hast du es selbst zusammen gebaut?

Mich macht das ganze jetzt schon ein bischen mulmig. Wäre die Asus GTX670 DirectCUII-OC vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen?


----------



## KaiTorben (5. Dezember 2012)

Hast du den Monitor an der GraKa oder am Mainboard angeschlossen


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Also das wäre jetzt einfach zu geil, wenn er die onboard-Grafik nutzt xD


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich habe 2 Monitore angeschlossen, spiele aber nur auf einem.

Nein noch nicht getestet, weil keine Ahnung 

Windows wurde eben erst neu aufgesetzt und alle Treiber neu installiert etc.


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Hast du den Monitor an der GraKa oder am Mainboard angeschlossen


 


Wenn das Mainboard DAS leistet, dann hau ich die Graka sofort weg


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Mein System das ich mir vorhin bestellt hab sieht fast genauso aus. Hast du es selbst zusammen gebaut?
> 
> Mich macht das ganze jetzt schon ein bischen mulmig. Wäre die Asus GTX670 DirectCUII-OC vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen?


 


Jo selfmade pc


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Dezember 2012)

Schau doch bitte mal nach den Sachen, die ich eben gepostet habe  So können wir das Problem vllt. schon identifizieren.


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



ich888 schrieb:


> Schau doch bitte mal nach den Sachen, die ich eben gepostet habe  So können wir das Problem vllt. schon identifizieren.





Wenn du mir sagst, mit welchen Tools etc., dann gerne ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Dezember 2012)

CPU Auslastung: Windows Task Manager 
CPU Temp: Core Temp
GPU: MSI Afterburner 

Wie gesagt; ich würde vllt. auch mal eine ältere Version des Catalysts probieren.


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Bei Hitman im Benchmark , alles Ultra usw. 11 FPS Durchschnitt bei:  30-35% CPU Auslastung bei 4,10Ghz Durchschnitt , GPU Auslastung während Benchmark 100% Temperatur max. 53° und Lüfter läuft auf Auto bei 53% +-


----------



## FiddelHB (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Muss aber, nachdem ich gerade Medal of Honor : Warfighter online gekauft habe, sagen, DAS wiederrum , sieht total homogen und seeeeehr seeeehr ansprechend aus. Also schätzungsweise liege ich bei dem Game im durchschnitt bei 55+ FPS auf Einstellungen "Ultra".


Echt strange das ganze.


Habe ich eigentlich mit der Gigabyte 7970 Windforce auch Luft für OC ? Wenn ja, weiß da jemand einen "stabilen" Rat?


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Mir hatte man die Windforce 3X im direkten Vergleich zur GHz-Edition gerade deshalb empfohlen, weil da noch etwas Luft nach oben sei. Also scheinbar kann man sie noch etwas pushen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die HD7000 Serie lässt sich sehr gut, zum Beispiel mit dem MSI Afterburner, übertakten.
Allerdings ist jede GPU unterschiedlich, von daher muss man das einfach testen.


----------



## FiddelHB (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Keiner Erfahrungen mit der Gigabyte 7970 Windforce 3x im Bezug auf OC? Würde da gerne Tipps lesen bzgl. sicherem OC =/


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Wie weit Du eine Grafikkarte übertakten kannst, hängt in erster Linie vom Grafikchip selbst ab. Da kannst Du eine Krücke erwischen oder eben einen Chip, der super geht. Daher hilft es Dir jetzt auch nichts, wenn einer schreibt, dass seine Gigabyte HD7970 mit 1300MHz rennt oder so.

Wenn Du die Karte hast, musst Du halt rumprobieren. Die Kühlerkonstruktion der Gigabyte HD7970 ist aber gut, was natürlich von Vorteil ist, weil ein kühlerer Chip besser übertaktbar ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Dezember 2012)

Also die HD7000 Serie lässt sich allgemein sehr gut übertakten. Allerdings bringt GPU OC nicht gerade viel FPS in Spielen mehr.


----------



## FiddelHB (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Und woher weiß ich 1. Wie und 2. Wieweit kann ich gehen?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Du brauchst eine OC-Software, z.B. MSI Afterburner oder Sapphire Trixx.

Dann kannst Du in kleinen Schritten den Chiptakt oder Speichertakt anheben und die Stabilität und Temperaturen mit Furmark checken.

Vom Spannungsregler würde ich erstmal die Finger lassen und ein oder zwei How-to's durchlesen: MSI Afterburner - Guides


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> Und woher weiß ich 1. Wie und 2. Wieweit kann ich gehen?


 
Wenn es raucht und knallt aus dem Case sind noch ein paar MHz mehr drin.


----------



## FiddelHB (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Hab nun einige Probleme die gelöst werden wollen:


- Wenn ich die Onboard GFX ausschalte, bekommen ich bsplw. Fatal Errors bei World of Warcraft, sodass ich garnicht mehr ins Game komme.
- Habe mir eine Asus Xonar DX Soundcard gekauft, die strangerweise faxen macht.
- RAM wird als 1333Mhz Taktung im Bios angezeigt, trotz manueller Einstellung auf 1600Mhz.


=( Help!


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Onboard GFX?

Faxen? Ein paar mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht.

Kannst Du mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter Memory) posten? Da kann man sehen, ob der RAM richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## FiddelHB (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Softy schrieb:


> Onboard GFX?
> 
> Faxen? Ein paar mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht.
> 
> Kannst Du mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter Memory) posten? Da kann man sehen, ob der RAM richtig eingestellt ist.


 
Mit GFX ist halt die Onboard Graka gemeint, die ich abschalten will/wollte.

CPU-Z

http://www7.pic-upload.de/17.12.12/dex2wj1tllb.jpg


Soundkarte läuft trotz Windows 8 Beta Treiber von Asus nicht. Keine Ahnung =/


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Du meinst bestimmt die iGPU und keine Onboard GraKa...


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Die IGP wird automatisch deaktiviert, wenn Du eine dedizierte Grafikkarte einbaust 

Der RAM passt, der läuft mit 1600MHz 

Sitzt die Soundkarte richtig im Slot? In welchem Slot hast Du sie eingebaut? Hast Du die Soundkarte an das Netzteil angeschlossen?


----------



## FiddelHB (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Softy schrieb:


> Die IGP wird automatisch deaktiviert, wenn Du eine dedizierte Grafikkarte einbaust
> 
> Der RAM passt, der läuft mit 1600MHz
> 
> Sitzt die Soundkarte richtig im Slot? In welchem Slot hast Du sie eingebaut? Hast Du die Soundkarte an das Netzteil angeschlossen?


 

Jo hab ich, allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das der obere PCI-e slot nicht erreichbar ist wegen dem CPU-Kühler und nun durch die Soundkarte, der Lüfter der Graka direkt behindert wird.


Evtl. sollte ich die Xonar DX zurückgeben und auf eine PCI Version zurückgreifen?

Wenn, welche?


----------



## target2804 (17. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du die nicht in den 2. pcie Slot schieben? Verstehe grad nicht so ganz


----------



## FiddelHB (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



target2804 schrieb:


> Kannst du die nicht in den 2. pcie Slot schieben? Verstehe grad nicht so ganz


 

Nein, der obere PCI-e Slot wird vom CPU-Kühler verdeckt und kann nicht genutzt werden (Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2).

Und wenn ich unten die Soundcard einbaue, ist zwischen den Lüfter meiner Graka und der Soundplatine ca. 2mm.


----------



## target2804 (17. Dezember 2012)

FiddelHB schrieb:


> Nein, der obere PCI-e Slot wird vom CPU-Kühler verdeckt und kann nicht genutzt werden (Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2).
> 
> Und wenn ich unten die Soundcard einbaue, ist zwischen den Lüfter meiner Graka und der Soundplatine ca. 2mm.



Solange die Temperaturen im Rahmen sind macht's doch nichts.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Stecke sie mal in den unteren (hellblauen) PCIe x16-Slot.


----------



## FiddelHB (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

wie gesagt, einer ist von graka belegt, der obere ist nicht erreichbar wegen dem kühler und der untere ist zu nah an den lüftern der graka (1-2mm oder so).


zumal ich vermehrt lese, das die soundkarte nur bedingt kompatibel mit windows 8 sein soll?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Asus Xonar und Windows 8 

Hast Du die Karte denn schon mal in den unteren blauen PCIe x16 Slot gesteckt?


----------



## FiddelHB (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Asus Xonar und Windows 8
> 
> Hast Du die Karte denn schon mal in den unteren blauen PCIe x16 Slot gesteckt?


 

Nun verstanden was/wie du es meinst  klappt wunderbar. Danke!!

Letzteres Problem bzgl. Übertakten mit meinem Setup muss ich nochmal nachschauen.
An den Thread bzgl. Sandy/Ivy Bridge Overclocking hab ich mich gehalten, dennoch macht meine CPU über 4,0Ghz schapp und freezt. Warum, ich habe keine Ahnung..


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Vielleicht brauchst du mehr Spannung??!

Und übertakten per Multi und nicht per FSB  (Weiß nicht, ob du das weißt...)


----------



## FiddelHB (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Habe die Werte genommen, die von ihm im Thread empfohlen wurden. Und ja via Multi übertaktet


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Dezember 2012)

Nicht jede CPU braucht gleich viel Spannung, also sind die Werte sicher nur zur Orientierung. Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen unter Last aus ?


----------



## FiddelHB (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Naja bin halt ein kompletter Neuling was den bereich angeht. Hatte vorher einen 875k drin und das war das über das MB ein leichtes das Teil zu übertakten. Jetzt die Geschichte mit Spannungen usw. schwer schwer -.-.


Also hab noch keine Tests gemacht ich888. Andererseits frage ich mich, bringt mir das OC´n überhaupt spürbar was beim 3570k ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Dezember 2012)

In Games bringt es aktuell noch nicht so viel. Aber in 3-5 Jahren kann man durch CPU-Overclocking noch einiges herausholen. Immerhin soll der i5 ja auch noch die überübernächste Grafikkartengeneration befeuern können.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



FiddelHB schrieb:


> Nun verstanden was/wie du es meinst  klappt wunderbar. Danke!!



Das freut mich 

Zum OC: Welche Spannung hast Du eingestellt?


----------



## Crystallot (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*



ich888 schrieb:


> Nein, die wird lokal sehr sehr heiß (also rund um die Spannungswandler).


 

Inwiefern ist das von Nachteil, dass die XFX-Variante der Hd 7970 lokal "sehr sehr heiß" wird?

Eventuelles Spulenfiepen oder allgemein heiß = schlecht?  Wo hast du diese Information her?  

Bitte trage zu meiner Bildung im Bereich der Computerhardware bei


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Eine hohe Temperatur ist der Hardware auf Dauer nicht zuträglich...

Hier mal ein paar Infrarot-Aufnahmen: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Spannungswandler sind bis ca. 120 Grad ausgelegt, 101 Grad sind nicht mehr gesund. Etwas Overclocking und die Karte raucht dir ab bzw. die Spawas gehen hoch 
Du siehst ja, dass es auch anders geht ...


----------



## Crystallot (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 1100€+*

Gut gut, dann ist es doch einfach ein Nachteil dieser Karte^^

Ich dachte bloß dass sie irgendwelche typischen Probleme/Ausfälle verursacht, die durch die "Überhitzung" der Spannungswandler zustande kommt. (hätt mich interessiert)
Zumindest hat sich das in deinem Beitrag  so angehört


----------

